# Seeing a new trend towards affordable e-liquid:



## Scorpion_8900 (30/9/17)

Recently I’ve noticed a trend where local premium e-liquid manufactures are releasing cheaper liquids.

Case in point being:

@Paulie with “Sparkle” and “Grapelicious” currently R100 for 30mls. I’ve had the pleasure of tasting both and they are incredible.

@method1 Mr Hardwicks “Watermelon Candy” and “Miami Ice” currently R150 for 50mls.

@Zeki Hilmi Pompous Pom “Cheap date” line, R190 for 100mls.


One of the greatest barriers-to-entry in vaping is the high costs involved with vaping. With sub-ohm tanks, RDTA’s and BF squonker’s (not forgetting other hardware costs), this can put a serious hole in your pocket. This is why so many people are still on the stinkies. 
Yes, I know people can DIY, but you can’t expect someone to just get off stinkies and start DIY. It takes time to learn, and even months to perfect… and DIY is still capex intensive.

I’d like to applaud the above-mentioned Juice makers for pioneering a new wave of affordable vaping. This goes to show that it absolutely can be done while still maintaining a profit and high quality standards. Make no mistake, these guys are not some bathroom mixers trying to cut costs.

So if you see these guys around, buy them a beer  
I just hope the rest of the industry takes notice and follows suit 

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Recently I’ve noticed a trend where local premium e-liquid manufactures are releasing cheaper liquids.
> 
> Case in point being:
> 
> ...


Here in the States there are some on line dealers that offer premium juice at discount prices.Some offer daily specials at half price or less.Some with free shipping. My local b+m sells 60s for $25.00 which isn't bad IMO.So I shop around and I'm able to get premium juice at a decent price.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trishan Gounden (30/9/17)

Where are you getting grapelicious and sparkle for R100??

Places I've seen have it around R150-R160

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (30/9/17)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Where are you getting grapelicious and sparkle for R100??
> 
> Places I've seen have it around R150-R160



I picked it up at @Sir Vape today. 

If you're in jhb, I see Vape King also has it for that price.


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/17)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Recently I’ve noticed a trend where local premium e-liquid manufactures are releasing cheaper liquids.
> 
> Case in point being:
> 
> ...



Those juice prices are current specials/promos. Normal price is R150-R160.


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/17)

kev mac said:


> Here in the States there are some on line dealers that offer premium juice at discount prices.Some offer daily specials at half price or less.Some with free shipping. My local b+m sells 60s for $25.00 which isn't bad IMO.So I shop around and I'm able to get premium juice at a decent price.


Yeah the good pricing there has filtered through to SA, especially with the 60ml US imports.
Over 2 years ago when I started vaping, a 30ml imported e-juice bottle cost more here than what a 60ml costs here today. (And that with a weakened Rand against the US Dollar exchange rate too).


----------



## kev mac (1/10/17)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah the good pricing there has filtered through to SA, especially with the 60ml US imports.
> Over 2 years ago when I started vaping, a 30ml imported e-juice bottle cost more here than what a 60ml costs here today. (And that with a weakened Rand against the US Dollar exchange rate too).


It was pretty much the same here.I've noticed juice prices have lowered both on line and at b+m.Lucky for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

Dont forget All Day Vapes as well


----------



## RichJB (2/10/17)

I think it's also part of a general downward trend in vaping prices as it becomes more mainstream. A year ago, 200W dual or triple cells mods were over a grand mostly, now you can pick them up from R800-900. Concentrates prices have been slashed, nic has come down appreciably, batteries are R30-R50 cheaper than they used to be, etc. As more entrants join the market and volumes increase, we are seeing deflation across the board.

If vaping is to fulfill its function, prices need to be as cheap as possible. The bulk of the world's smokers reside in the developing world, many of them buy cigarettes in singles. I'm not sure that vaping will ever get to being as cheap as smoking but the closer it can get, the better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

The more affordable liq gets the better. I know so many guys at work that stopped vaping and went back to stinkies just because they cant afford the liquids. In the end, we as vapers started vaping to better our lives and the lives of our families and making the choice not to leave our children without a father/mother. So thanks to the above vendors making these liquids more affordable, however i feel more needs to be done. I fully understand that we are bound to the dollar for concentrate imports, but at my recent visit to my local vape store i was shocked at the prices of some local liquids. Luckily im not bound to these as i DiY. But for the person trying to switch over to vaping, having no knowledge or interest in making their own juice, its very disconcerting when they need to stock up for the month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/10/17)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah the good pricing there has filtered through to SA, especially with the 60ml US imports.
> Over 2 years ago when I started vaping, a 30ml imported e-juice bottle cost more here than what a 60ml costs here today. (And that with a weakened Rand against the US Dollar exchange rate too).



I agree, I have even seen some 100ml premium imports for R400

This time last year, 30ml import was R300

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (2/10/17)

A friend of mine bought a Smok V8 stick to quit smokes,his 1st flavour was SNVL at around R150/30ml,after 4days he phoned me up and told me vaping is more expensive then smoking,so I had to convince him to stay off the smokes,for many of us its not a problem because we find ways around to save eg. Diy,rebuildable tanks etc but for the guy who just quit smoking,I think the prices are abit intimidating

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

Whats scary, if you buy a months worth of liquid, for the same price you can buy a brand new complete setup. This does not compute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (2/10/17)

The thing im happy about the most when it comes to ejuice is that im not fussy,I can vape any crap as long as I make it,if I was fussy I would be spending R1000+ on juice every month,now I estimate about R300 monthly on juice consumption

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

Sorry for posting multiple times. But the most worrying thing for me is vapers not able to afford juice, buy their stock from the china malls with who knows what in the recipe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

